# Oi 26650 SX350J Box Mod



## zadiac (22/7/15)

Check this out! It's just a shame that he doesn't answer anyone who asks if he sells these. This is truly a work of art and I'd buy one in a heartbeat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/15)

That is really Sweet!


----------



## kimbo (22/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/7/15)

That guys has some skill

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (22/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Check this out! It's just a shame that he doesn't answer anyone who asks if he sells these. This is truly a work of art and I'd buy one in a heartbeat.



Well thought out.Did he mention the wattage?


----------



## JW Flynn (22/7/15)

and fecking awesome tools!!!!


----------



## Spikester (24/7/15)

Not that I heard @kev mac but it looks to be the standard sx350j chip so the max would be 120watt...


----------



## GadgetFreak (24/7/15)

kimbo said:


>



Wow! Lots of precision work there. Now only if a could afford a CNC lathe and milling machine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

